# Trek 7.3 FX - Suitable for touring?



## Gixxerman (19 Feb 2010)

Title says it all really.
I have done some quite long rides on the bike, including a 100 miler that took me about 6 1/2 hours. So I and the bike are up to the distance (I think).
But would it/me handle a longish tour? I am think a LEJOG at some point (in aid of cancer research in memory of a mate who died of cancer).
What changes would I have to make to the standard bike?
What are my best luggage options? (I currently have no luggage carrying capacity apart from a very small saddlebag for essentials).
I probably wouldn't be camping but using youth hostels / bunkhouses / B+B's.
Is it worth spending money making it a better tourer or just buy a cheapish 2nd tourer from ebay land etc.


----------



## andym (19 Feb 2010)

I've been trying to work out from the pictures whether it has mounts for a rack and/or mudguards (there's something there that looks like it is, but I can't enlarge the photo enough). I'd be very surprised if it didn't - there are mounts for a front pannier rack.

It will be fine, and it definitely wouldn't be worth getting another bike - at least short term.

Luggage - panniers are probably the best option. A pair of front panniers would be enough - you could mount them on either front or back - although you might decide to go for standard rear panniers to give you more flexibility for commuting, future tours etc.

As far as upgrades are concerned, I'd say barends would be the first thing to consider (after a pannier rack). _Possibly_ a better saddle. Maybe new tyres if the existing ones are worn. Maybe get the wheels checked to make sure everything is nice and tight. Bottle cages if you haven't already got them.


----------



## rich p (19 Feb 2010)

If you expand the picture here you can see fittings for a rack.


----------



## andym (19 Feb 2010)

rich p said:


> If you expand the picture here you can see fittings for a rack.



My eyes are obviously not what they were! I was actually looking at a bigger picture on the Trek website and I still couldn't work out exactly what those fittings are. But a commuter-hybrid without rack fittings would be a bit of a non-no.


----------



## rich p (19 Feb 2010)

andym said:


> My eyes are obviously not what they were! I was actually looking at a bigger picture on the Trek website and I still couldn't work out exactly what those fittings are. But a commuter-hybrid without rack fittings would be a bit of a non-no.



If you zoom the enlargement, as it were, you get to hover over it.


----------



## PpPete (19 Feb 2010)

Luggage recomendations:
Good quality rear rack & *small* paniers, and a bar bag (Q/r release kind that can be converted to shoulder bag- and that has a map case on top)

If you get large rear panniers you'll put too much in, then you'll need front rack & panniers to balance up the weight - then you'll be carrying too much weight and want to change to lower gearing....

Bar bag will give you easy access space for waterproofs, day's food, camera and enable you to keep panniers closed all day - as well doing a little to balance the weight.

If I was going to change anything (other than already suggested by Andy) it would be to a carbon fork, but if you're happy at 100 miles with no numbness or pins & needles in your hands then no reason to change.

The standard bike is well up to it - in fact it was one of the recommendations from my LBS when I talked to them about LEJOG, although since then I got into serious "restorations" and we'll be doing a JoGLE this year on 30-40 y.o. Dawes Galaxies that I've tricked out with modern componentry.


----------



## andym (19 Feb 2010)

Oh the other recommendation would be to check the state of your chain and chainrings/cassette. A ParkTool chainchecker is a really good investment - it warns you if your chain needs replacing before (hopefully) it trashes the chainrings.

rich - Thanks. Yes the zoom does work, and I can see why I was confused. Phew I was thinking my eyesight must have got really bad. Still, a trip to Specsavers is on my list of things to do.


----------



## xilios (19 Feb 2010)

Here is my wifes FX7.2 WSD I can safely say it can handle long tours. 
Shes taking it on our 6 month southern Europe tour starting in a couple of months.


----------



## nsandz (30 Apr 2010)

*Thanks!*

I was wondering how this bike would hold up on longer tours, this chat really helped. Thank you for posting the picture of the bike loaded for a tour! Now I cannot wait for mine to come in and I can try it out. My boyfriend and I are going to ride from Bar Harbor Maine to Key West Florida, and my current bike is to big for me, the local bike shop suggested this bike because my arms are a bit short. I was worried about this bike working out, but now I feel confident. Thanks again!


----------



## rich p (30 Apr 2010)

xilios said:


> Here is my wifes FX7.2 WSD I can safely say it can handle long tours.
> Shes taking it on our 6 month southern Europe tour starting in a couple of months.



Good luck, Xilios. I see from your journal you're off in the next day or two. I'm very envious.


----------



## jay clock (30 Apr 2010)

The only issue might be heel clearance on the panniers. You can usually adjust the panniers rearwards and of course it depends on shoe size


----------



## redraleigh (11 May 2010)

*7.3FX Touring*

I have had great success using this bike as a touring bike. It's taken me on a 1 week tour of the West Country and 2weeks cycle camping in France with absolutely no dramas.


----------

